# contractors listings



## del Pereira (Jul 20, 2012)

I will be spending the winters in Sao Jacinto, Aveiro, and am looking for information of dependable home repair contractors (wood workers, painters. electritians.etc.) this kind of information would be great for the expat community.


----------

